# study and work in canada



## tidymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm kenneth. I have a bachelor degree in goverment and public administration (combined single course). I would like to study masters in political science at memorial university, newfoundland. At the same time, i would want to work, while studying.
Please,
1. what kind of job can i do in canada?
2. how much can i earn, as i study and work?
3. What is the living cost of canada? Please, help.


----------

